# GummyJar 2.5 Froyo download?



## kalani91 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm trying to find the download for this rom. Does anybody happen to have the file and can send it to me? I would appreciate it.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

kalani91 said:


> I'm trying to find the download for this rom. Does anybody happen to have the file and can send it to me? I would appreciate it.


Here you go http://db.tt/zOAQ1p6y 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kalani91 (Jun 28, 2012)

BDM80 said:


> Here you go http://db.tt/zOAQ1p6y
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Thank you! I have been looking for this for awhile. This is why I love rootzwiki.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Your welcome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

